# Champions League, quarti ritorno. 16/17 aprile, ore 21.



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2019)

Ritorno degli ottavi di Champions, l'unica squadra che ormai è sicura al 100% delle semifinali è il Liverpool che ha vinto 2-0 in casa contro il Porto.
Il City dovrà ribaltare lo 0-1 contro il Tottenham, sfida però ancora più dura per il Mancheser United che dovrà andare al Camp nou e vincere. Il Barcellona non perde in casa nella fase ai gironi da più di 10 anni.

Ecco il programma

Martedì 16 aprile ore 21

Juve - Ajax

Barcellona - Man. United

Mercoledì 17 aprile ore 21

Man. City - Tottenham

Porto - Liverpool


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di Champions, l'unica squadra che ormai è sicura al 100% delle semifinali è il Liverpool che ha vinto 2-0 in casa contro il Porto.
> Il City dovrà ribaltare lo 0-1 contro il Tottenham, sfida però ancora più dura per il Mancheser United che dovrà andare al Camp nou e vincere. Il Barcellona non perde in casa nella fase ai gironi da più di 10 anni.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> ...



Se non passa il City (che avrebbe una speranza, anche se minima, contro la Juve), i gobbi sono automaticamente in finale.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di Champions, l'unica squadra che ormai è sicura al 100% delle semifinali è il Liverpool che ha vinto 2-0 in casa contro il Porto.
> Il City dovrà ribaltare lo 0-1 contro il Tottenham, sfida però ancora più dura per il Mancheser United che dovrà andare al Camp nou e vincere. Il Barcellona non perde in casa nella fase ai gironi da più di 10 anni.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> ...



.


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non passa il City (che avrebbe una speranza, anche se minima, contro la Juve), i gobbi sono automaticamente in finale.



Dobbiamo ancora eliminare l’Ajax prima di fare questi ragionamenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

Il Manchester United credo che abbia esaurito le tacche della fortuna. Questi casualmente si sono trovati ai quarti, pensavo che sarebbero andati in finale. Mi ricordavano molto il Chelsea 2012. Ma mi sono sbagliato


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Mamma che gol ha fatto Messi...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

2-0 doppio Messi


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

capolinea per il norvegese,una volta viene Natale e già è successo a Parigi.
rinnovo inspiegabile e frettoloso,visto che sta perdendo anche la qualificazione champions.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> capolinea per il norvegese,una volta viene Natale e già è successo a Parigi.
> rinnovo inspiegabile e frettoloso,visto che sta perdendo anche la qualificazione champions.



Lo United è il Milan d'Inghilterra. Quante similitudini....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> capolinea per il norvegese,una volta viene Natale e già è successo a Parigi.
> rinnovo inspiegabile e frettoloso,visto che sta perdendo anche la qualificazione champions.



Errore paradossale come quello di Gattuso, c'è però da dire che ha fatto un recupero incredibile per il quarto posto in Premier. Alla fine se a settembre non arrivano i risutalti viene cacciato senza problemi.

C'è da dire che il rinnovo del Norvegese è stato spinto dai soliti ex amiconi e giornalisti anche loro hanno i loro zambrotta Pirlo e co..


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

con la differenza che il manchester sia la squadra più ricca al mondo (mai capito il motivo) e potrebbe ambire a ben altro.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia De Gea... Non so per quale motivo abbia tanti estimatori...


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> capolinea per il norvegese,una volta viene Natale e già è successo a Parigi.
> rinnovo inspiegabile e frettoloso,visto che sta perdendo anche la qualificazione champions.



Se lo United ora è in corsa per il posto in Champions è tutto merito di Solskjaer, altro che perdendo 
Ci fosse ancora Mou avrebbero già finito il campionato 
E col Psg ai quarti


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Se lo United ora è in corsa per il posto in Champions è tutto merito di Solskjaer, altro che perdendo
> Ci fosse ancora Mou avrebbero già finito il campionato
> E col Psg ai quarti



non credo guarda,è stata solo fortuna con il psg oltre al fatto che avessero 2/3 attaccanti titolari infortunati.

mourinho aveva solo problemi di spogliatoio,non tecnici.
pogba e qualche altro hanno iniziato a giocare.
non c'è paragone tra i due come allenatori


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non credo guarda,è stata solo fortuna con il psg oltre al fatto che avessero 2/3 attaccanti titolari infortunati.
> 
> mourinho aveva solo problemi di spogliatoio,non tecnici.
> pogba e qualche altro hanno iniziato a giocare.
> non c'è paragone tra i due come allenatori



Mou non aveva problemi tecnici?! Ma se lo United ha sempre avuto un gioco pessimo con lui, nonostante un tasso tecnico molto alto
Pogba mediano e Martial ai margini ce li siamo scordati?! Guarda caso i 2 che rimessi al centro del progetto stanno rendendo


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

e stiamo dicendo la stessa,ma non li aveva messi a margini perchè pensava o pensa siano scarsi eh.
stavano ai margini per altri motivi.
mourinho non si fa comandare,ha messo in panca casillas e fatto abbassare le orecchie a ramos pure.
con questo qui si banchetta tipo Inzaghi da noi,scommettono che la formazione la facciano i senatori


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

A sto punto spero passi il Tottenham


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e stiamo dicendo la stessa,ma non li aveva messi a margini perchè pensava o pensa siano scarsi eh.
> stavano ai margini per altri motivi.
> mourinho non si fa comandare,ha messo in panca casillas e fatto abbassare le orecchie a ramos pure.
> con questo qui si banchetta tipo Inzaghi da noi,scommettono che la formazione la facciano i senatori



Stavano ai margini perché il calcio iperdifensivo di Mou li snaturava, logico che ci fossero delle frizioni 
Si non si comanda intanto si prende schiaffi da 4 anni buoni, oltre ad aver rotto con gli spogliatoi delle ultime 3 esperienze ed aver proposto un calcio abbastanza vecchio e superato 
Si Solskjaer uguale ad Inzaghi lol
Ma almeno vedetele 2 partite


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

e qual è la differenza ad oggi ?
che ha vinto qualche partita con i rigori di pogba e le giocate dei solisti?
hai visto l'ultimo partita che fase difensiva orrenda?
io seguo la premier league su sky e non merita assolutamente di andare in champions.

forse lo diventerà,ma ad oggi questo norvegese non è nessuno
qualche vittoria con l'ubriacatura champions e pare avessero trovato il nuovo Zidane
per piacere dai,contento di vederli in europa league con l'atalanta ed il torino.

Mourinho ha una storia dietro,con il suo gioco ha fatto semifinali fisso di champions con il real e vinto la coppa con altre squadre.
non è un fesso,pure Ancelotti ultimamente ha steccato quindi diventa scarso?.


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e qual è la differenza ad oggi ?
> che ha vinto qualche partita con i rigori di pogba e le giocate dei solisti?
> hai visto l'ultimo partita che fase difensiva orrenda?
> io seguo la premier league su sky e non merita assolutamente di andare in champions.
> ...



Forse perché la difesa dello United è scarsa? Forse, eh
Senza contare che con la media che ha se avesse allenato da inizio stagione lo United sarebbe comodamente 3°
Zidane bravo, ma aveva anche una squadra di fenomeni


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

si diceva lo stesso di Gattuso per il girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso,poi si è visto che il calcio non sia matematica e moltiplicare per i due i punti di un girone.
comunque chiudo ripetendo che semplicemente una squadra sfondata di soldi non ha senso che rinnovi a marzo uno senza esperienza a certi livelli.


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> si diceva lo stesso di Gattuso per il girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso,poi si è visto che il calcio non sia matematica e moltiplicare per i due i punti di un girone.
> comunque chiudo ripetendo che semplicemente una squadra sfondata di soldi non ha senso che rinnovi a marzo uno senza esperienza a certi livelli.



Che aveva lo stesso pedigree del primo Ferguson 
Una volta che moriranno tutti gli allenatori vincenti le big cesseranno di esistere, visto che per qualche legge conosciuta solo su questo forum non possono prendere gente che non abbia mai vinto qualcosa


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2019)

Per il bene del calcio la finale deve essere Ajax-Liverpool. Basta Barça, basta spagnole: quest’anno non lo meritano (Messi resta comunque un dio).


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Aprile 2019)

Che goduria stasera


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Aprile 2019)

Da milanista non mi va di godere sulle "disgrazie" degli altri. Preferisco godermi le vittorie. Infatti l'eliminazione della Juve mi lascia abbastanza indifferente. Quello che mi ha entusiasmato invece è stata la meravigliosa prestazione dell'Ajax. Farò il tifo per loro e spero riescano a vincere la Coppa .


----------



## odasensei (17 Aprile 2019)

Stasera si stratifa Tottenham col Poc che si meriterebbe la consacrazione internazionale 
Peccato che senza Kane non andrà da nessuna parte


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Molto probabile la alzi il barcellona con messi pallone d'oro ( con grande piacere di Cristiano )


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Vediamoci sto City Totocoso, va...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Gol city


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

spettacolo vedersi le partite dichampions in tranquillità, senza dover gufare questoo quello in prospettiva ladri.

sterling mi ricorda cahlanoglu


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

City già in vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

1-1 Son


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Neanche 10 minuti e hanno già corso più di due team di Serie A in tutta la partita...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Gol pesante, vediamo... sembra una partita pazzesca


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Che portiere....


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia, ahahahahha

Ciao ciao Pep


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Gol pesante...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco 1-2 Son


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Finita per il City


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco sto coreano


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Finita.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Aprile 2019)

Maccosa


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma cos'è sto bordello? Ahahhahaha che cesso di difese


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Aprile 2019)

2 a 2 ahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

2-2


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

ma che partita ahahahahahah spettacolo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Il coreano comunque per me è più forte di Harry il cane


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2019)

2-2, quindi il City quanti gol deve fare per passare?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque Son a mani basse il più forte calciatore asiatico della storia..


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma che partita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 2-2, quindi il City quanti gol deve fare per passare?



Altri due


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque per velocita', tecnica e intesita' sono anni luce davanti a noi.
Che partita fantastica


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

COmunque fanno bene entrambe le squadre a non difendersi e giocarsela, in queste partite ed in cl difenderti non serve a nulla.


----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque Son a mani basse il più forte calciatore asiatico della storia..



probabilmente sì anche se mi ricordo Park del Manchester era forte forte e ci fece rincoglionire col PSV


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Finirà 6 a 4


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

3-2 City partita assurda


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Ajax City potrebbe essere spettacolo pure


----------



## odasensei (17 Aprile 2019)

Sterling ingiocabile oggi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Giocano a una velocità quadrupla della nostra... ne prenderemmo 6 o 7 dal city ora come ora...


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

in casa si gasano come i gobbi nel rubentus stadium,possono ribaltare tutti


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2019)

In Inghilterra giocano un altro sport


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

Son potrebbe diventare il sudcoreano più forte della storia.
ben più decisivo di park ji sung dello united.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocano a una velocità quadrupla della nostra... ne prenderemmo 6 o 7 dal city ora come ora...



Il City è la quadra che ha giocato più partite di tutte, visto che è da settembre che corre ed è arrivata nelle due finali di coppa nazionale. E noi per 4 partite arriva veleno in conferenza stampa e parla di stanchezza giocando una volta a settimana. E vogliono andare in CL e giocare ogni tre giorni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Che gioco il Porto. Il Liverpool non vede la palla. Grande calcio !! Che pressing. Jesus Corona ha una tecnica fantastica


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

segna il liverpool però


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Che culo hanno sti inglesi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> segna il liverpool però



Ti posso dire che sto vedendo la partità e sono molto ,ma molto fortunati.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

io sto vedendo su raiuno il city e su sky ogni tanto giro al liverpool,ma non stento a credere a ciò che dici perchè non sarebbe la prima trasferta dove il liverpool fatica (pure a san paolo per esempio).
del resto la gara doveva farla il porto.

ora dovrebbero subire quattro goal per uscire,finita posso lasciare su raiuno.


----------



## sunburn (17 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra giocano un altro sport


Vince chi subisce più gol?


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Che partita al Ethiad.
Che squadre, che giocatori, che spettacolo.
Partite che ti fanno amare questo sport.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

che palle sono già 15' che non si segna a Manchester


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sto vedendo su raiuno il city e su sky ogni tanto giro al liverpool,ma non stento a credere a ciò che dici perchè non sarebbe la prima trasferta dove il liverpool fatica (pure a san paolo per esempio).
> del resto la gara doveva farla il porto.
> 
> ora dovrebbero subire quattro goal per uscire,finita posso lasciare su raiuno.



Vero quello che dici. Per 20 minuti ti assicuro che è stato un vero e proprio assedio.

Ho sempre avuto rispetto per come lavora il Porto. Non hanno i mezzi finanziari importanti ma giocano sempre un calcio propositivo.

Quello che noi non facciamo da tempo. Purtroppo...


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che partita al Ethiad.
> Che squadre, che giocatori, che spettacolo.
> Partite che ti fanno amare questo sport.




Lì giocano a calcio, qui si gioca a pallone.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Entra Giorente.. ma questo è ancora in giro?


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici. Per 20 minuti ti assicuro che è stato un vero e proprio assedio.
> 
> Ho sempre avuto rispetto per come lavora il Porto. Non hanno i mezzi finanziari importanti ma giocano sempre un calcio propositivo.
> 
> Quello che noi non facciamo da tempo. Purtroppo...



insomma fino ad un certo punto,perchè comunque se li fanno pagare belli cari i loro giocatori e non acquistano mai spendendo cifre enormi quindi in cassa ne dovrebbero avere di soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Micidiale sto Son.. ma andiamo a Londra ed offriamo 100 mln a questo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> capolinea per il norvegese,una volta viene Natale e già è successo a Parigi.
> rinnovo inspiegabile e frettoloso,visto che sta perdendo anche la qualificazione champions.



rinnovo inspiegabile perchè sono usciti col Barcellona?
cioè abbi pazienza.
questi pensano al quarto posto in campionato dove hanno fatto una rimonta incredibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lì giocano a calcio, qui si gioca a pallone.



Magari a pallone, noi giochiamo a torello nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## odasensei (17 Aprile 2019)

Vabbè ma che sfiga rotto pure Sissoko


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Magari a pallone, noi giochiamo a torello nella nostra metà campo.



A pallone in Serie A a livello generale. 
Noi nello specifico facciamo invece Subbuteo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Ora sarà che i giocatori del City sono più forti del Milan ecc.

Ma se mettiamo Gattuso ora nel city farebbe un gioco del genere? Oppure riemperebbe le conferenze stampe con la famosa parola "poison"?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> insomma fino ad un certo punto,perchè comunque se li fanno pagare belli cari i loro giocatori e non acquistano mai spendendo cifre enormi quindi in cassa ne dovrebbero avere di soldi



Vero. Pero il loro problema è che non comprano i cartellini interamente. I loro montaggi finanziari sono un po complicati (TSO mascherata)


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

ora che ci penso sabato c'è di nuovo manchester city - tottenham in premier league.

faranno quindici goal in due gare


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

una squadra che subisce due reti in casa con il 62% di possesso palla a favore non si vedeva dai tempi del Real madrid quando non vinceva mai una champions con le partite che finivano 4-3


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lì giocano a calcio, qui si gioca a pallone.



A questi ritmi i nostri, oltre a non azzeccare un passaggio, muoiono di infarto dopo mezzora.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

partita apertissima


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora sarà che i giocatori del City sono più forti del Milan ecc.
> 
> Ma se mettiamo Gattuso ora nel city farebbe un gioco del genere? Oppure riemperebbe le conferenze stampe con la famosa parola "poison"?



Tifo'o sei un inguaribile romantico: non facciamoci superare nel numero di CL dal Barcellona, prendiamo 100 milioni e prendiamo Son, e prendiamo un allenatore alla Guardiola.

Rino c'entra poco dai. E' solo uno dei tanti del dopo Ancelotti. Nessuno dei quali allenerà mai il City e potrà nemmeno mai sognarsi di avere in rosa certi giocatori e pensare al gioco che potrebbe fare con loro.


----------



## Route66 (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spettacolo vedersi le partite dichampions in tranquillità, senza dover gufare questoo quello in prospettiva ladri.
> 
> sterling mi ricorda cahlanoglu



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca
La famosa balistica.....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o sei un inguaribile romantico: non facciamoci superare nel numero di CL dal Barcellona, prendiamo 100 milioni e prendiamo Son, e prendiamo un allenatore alla Guardiola.
> 
> Rino c'entra poco dai. E' solo uno dei tanti del dopo Ancelotti. Nessuno dei quali allenerà mai il City e potrà nemmeno mai sognarsi di avere in rosa certi giocatori e pensare al gioco che potrebbe fare con loro.



Non ho nulla contro Gattuso, ed infatti io sono tra quelli che non sostiurebbe Veleno ad ogni costo dai. Anzi Gattuso via solo se arrivasse una garanzia, ma se mi devo trovare Sarri o Gasperson o Wenger, mi tengo Gattuso.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> rinnovo inspiegabile perchè sono usciti col Barcellona?
> cioè abbi pazienza.
> questi pensano al quarto posto in campionato dove hanno fatto una rimonta incredibile.



non sono semplicemente usciti,non c'è mai stata competizione.
ha fatto più bella figura il lione forse,almeno qualcosa offensiva l'ha mostrata.

in campionato domenica vanno in casa dell'everton che nelle ultime tre casalinghe ha questi risultati: 
0-0 liverpool,2-0 chelsea,1-0 arsenal.
l'arsenal invece riceve il crystal palace in vacanza.
rischia di trovarsi seriamente a -5 lunedì a quattro giornate dalla fine.


----------



## sunburn (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lì giocano a calcio, qui si gioca a pallone.



In realtà stasera stanno giocando a pallone. Che sia divertente da vedere non c'è dubbio, ma il calcio è altro. Fosse successo al Milan di passare dall'1-2 al 3-2 in un batter di ciglio, staresti imprecando come mai in vita tua.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

sterling fa goal assurdi e poi sbaglia questi con la porta davanti

comunque se non segna almeno un altro goal la vedo male per il tottenham resistere quaranta minuti così sotto assedio


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

In una partita simile vedere un giocatore umano come Llorente mi fa tenerezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla contro Gattuso, ed infatti io sono tra quelli che non sostiurebbe Veleno ad ogni costo dai. Anzi Gattuso via solo se arrivasse una garanzia, ma se mi devo trovare Sarri o Gasperson o Wenger, mi tengo Gattuso.



Gattuso è una persona semplice che sa di avere dei limiti e di allenare con una squadra con dei limiti. Tutta questa storia del Veleno non vuol dire altro che "mettere in campo quel qualcosa che faccia andare oltre i propri limiti". 

Sono convinto che non avrà una grande carriera, ma al Milan ha fatto bene (e quando dico bene non intendo miracoli ma intendo in linea con gli obiettivi) perché è in un ambiente dove è cresciuto. Io sinceramente non riesco a immaginarmelo ad allenare altre squadre della parte sinistra della classifica. 

Però come lui anche tanti altri che ci hanno allenato negli ultimi anni possono solo sognarsela una squadra come il City.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Cosa ha sbagliato Giorente.


----------



## Route66 (17 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia ragazzi......


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Gol city finita


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Goal del trentenne Aguero.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Aprile 2019)

Che bello vedere giocatori che col controllo si girano per attaccare.

I nostri ricevono la palla e se la stoppano verso dietro


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

altro giocatore che timbra sempre quando serve,in area è un cecchino


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In realtà stasera stanno giocando a pallone. Che sia divertente da vedere non c'è dubbio, ma il calcio è altro. Fosse successo al Milan di passare dall'1-2 al 3-2 in un batter di ciglio, staresti imprecando come mai in vita tua.



Difficile difendere quando tutti giocano a questo ritmo e con questa qualità.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

De Bruyne pazzesco.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

4-2 City


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque il Totocoso è già tanto che è arrivato fin qui dopo aver rischiato di far passare il turno all'Inter


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

200mln per de bruyne, altro che savic


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> De Bruyne pazzesco.



se non fosse spesso infortunato spaccherebbe tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

De Bruyne illegale... ad avercelo uno così...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma come hanno fatto quelli del Chelsea ha scartare De Brunye? Per puntare su chi Fabregas bollito


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

De Bruyne...again and again.


----------



## 6milan (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> De Bruyne illegale... ad avercelo uno così...



Ma come? Noi abbiamo suso ihihj


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

Son fortissimo però Kane è decisivo e può fare la prima punta,cosa che il sudcoreano non può fare e sono costretti a resuscitare dal sarcofago il panchinaro spagnolo.
per esempio a dortmund soffriva il tottenham,al primo contropiede Kane a segno.
stiamo parlando di uno dei più costosi attaccanti del calcio,sposta eccome e lì avrebbe segnato prima.
è stato sfortunato a perderlo all'andata.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Questo Delle Alli è l'ennesimo bluff comunque solita meteora.. d'altronde questo pensa più a fare video ***** fuori dal campo che allenarsi.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Se penso a cos’era il City quando noi vincevamo la Champions e come sono cambiate le cose ora.

La distanza tra noi e loro è quella che c’è tra Guardiola e Gattuso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

che partita assurda


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Giorente! Assurdo.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Aprile 2019)

E mo?


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

autogoal,incredibile


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Var, forse è da annullare.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

basta ladrare guardiola però,ogni anno gli capita


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

È buono, giusto così


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Difficile da capire se tocca con la mano


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

dall'altra inquadratura non mostrata all'arbitro, si vede che la tocca con il gomito


----------



## 6milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Per me era da annullare


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Il gol era da annullare.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Totocoso in semifinale


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Quanta qualità. Che squadre meravigliose.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Il gomito c'era ma era attaccatissimo al corpo e soprattutto non andava verso la palla, secondo me giusto convalidare


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Per me regolarissimo il gol, anche ci fosse il contatto con il gomito è attaccato al corpo, Llorente fa tutto tranne che andare con il gomito sul pallone


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

A me però non piace questa Champions dove all'andata ci si chiude tutti in difesa e al ritorno le partite alla Zeman
sono tutte uguali ste partite


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

per il goal di mano c'è la volontarietà ?


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Non ho visto nessun tocco di mano.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me però non piace questa Champions dove all'andata ci si chiude tutti in difesa e al ritorno le partite alla Zeman
> sono tutte uguali ste partite



Vorresti gara 1 gara 2 gara 3 ecc. come nel basket?
Nella Super Lega sarebbero capaci di farlo.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

mano per dire braccio,gomito come vuoi.
è sempre una parte con cui non puoi segnare.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vorresti gara 1 gara 2 gara 3 ecc. come nel basket?
> Nella Super Lega sarebbero capaci di farlo.



No a sto punto gara secca... le partite di andata non servono più a niente ogni risultato è ribaltabile anche in trasferta


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No a sto punto gara secca... le partite di andata non servono più a niente ogni risultato è ribaltabile anche in trasferta



Era stata bellissima anche la partita di andata, con tante occasioni da rete.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

questi tengono un talento del genere in panca,hanno due squadre.

Guardiola deve andare a farsi benedire.
gli hanno fatto la macumba a barcelona "non vincerai più champions senza di noi".


----------



## Route66 (17 Aprile 2019)

Cmq dopo la partita di ieri sera e 3/4 di quella in corso a sto punto spero che la partita di sabato a Parma sia trasmessa su DAZN così non la vedo, non mi in***** , non mi salgono il crimine e la pressione e mi concentro solo sulla colomba all'albicocca Galbusera già pronta ad essere sacrifcata


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

già pregustavo uno spettacolare Ajax - Manchester city con 5839394593030 goal


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

guardiola ha perso la finale all'andata non facendo nessun gol


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque lo avevo detto che il city non ci arrivava a giocare la semifinale con la Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Che follia, gol regalato


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

non ci credo


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Goooooool Sterling!


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Gol del city assurdo


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Partita incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (17 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco che freddzza questi del ciy.

Mentalità mostruosa


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Pare fuorigioco


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (17 Aprile 2019)

Ahia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Aprile 2019)

Fuorigioco ahahahah


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Annullato!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

e vabbè ma una deviazione non è un passaggio volontario,perchè si annulla ?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Ahahaha annullato


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Che partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e vabbè ma una deviazione non è un passaggio volontario,perchè si annulla ?



Senza deviazione la palla non gli arrivava


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ericksen può tornare a casa sulle sue gambe


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Eriksen fortunato perché aveva fatto un’asinata.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Una delle partite più belle che ho visto in vita mia.
Complimenti e basta a tutti.
È grazie a partite così che il calcio è sempre lo sport più bello mondo.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

Uscire per 2 var mi prendeva un infarto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Che mazzata per il city , gol di gomito di loriente convalidato , gol annullato per fuorigioco al 94 minuto


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Senza deviazione la palla non gli arrivava



ricordavo dovesse essere volontario


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2019)

Che serata spettacolare.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma era fuorigioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Guardiola ennesimo fallimento. Va alla Juve?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una delle partite più belle che ho visto in vita mia.
> Complimenti e basta a tutti.
> È grazie a partite così che il calcio è sempre lo sport più bello mondo.



Assomigliava tanto a Milan - Lazio


----------



## Milo (17 Aprile 2019)

Bellissima partita e contentissimo per il tottenham che è la mia squadra inglese preferita


----------



## Raryof (17 Aprile 2019)

Godo a casa scialacquatori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma era fuorigioco?



Netto, è abbastanza imbarazzante che l'assistente non l'abbia visto, era almeno un metro oltre


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque questa Champions mi pare chiaro la lezione che ha dato:
Non c’è spazio per sparagnini, difensivisti, chi se la fa nelle mutande, rinunciatari, e mancanza di velocità.


----------



## Kaw (17 Aprile 2019)

Sapete, una parte di me è pure felice di non giocare partite così, perchè non le reggerei XD
Il gol era da annullare mi sembra, ma è davvero una mazzata eh...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Grandissimo Pocchetino!!! *


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ah, portiamo Pep a Milano ora.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

un po' mi spiace per il City,viene derubato senza var e quando c'è va fuori comunque.
anche Aguero,un campione del genere a non poter mai vederlo in una finale.
sfigato proprio alla Ibra.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Lo dissi non so quanti anni fa. Forse avevamo ancora Allegri. 
Il Milan vincerà la Champions prima che City e PSG la vincano per la prima volta.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Ah, che mediocre Pochettino!


----------



## 6milan (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma L'ajax se gioca come sa a questi gliele fa vedere nere


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ah, che mediocre Pochettino!



.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Guardiola ennesimo fallimento. Va alla Juve?




Probabile.


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2019)

Viva il calcio. Questa champions è uno spettacolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2019)

Il Barcellona ha già vinto la Champions secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

L'Inda può conselarsi di essere uscita con due semifinaliste dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque questa Champions mi pare chiaro la lezione che ha dato:
> Non c’è spazio per sparagnini, difensivisti, chi se la fa nelle mutande, rinunciatari, e mancanza di velocità.


Hai descritto Rattuso praticamente


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2019)

La finale sarà Ajax-Liverpool. 
Per una volta ammetto che mi dispiace per il City, stasera sfortunatissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Barcellona-Liverpool finale anticipata.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

comunque prima di quel goal a rimpallo il tottenham era pestato,non è che ora abbia fatto il partitone che elogiate il mister.
solo una squadra in campo dal secondo goal al terzo,a parte quel contropiede sbagliato.
avrebbe potuto fare dieci goal il city
gli è andata bene,tutto qui.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2019)

Insomma, il non plus ultra degli allenatori, il miglior allenatore della terra, tale Guardiola, con 2 squadre praticamente, terzini da 50 milioni cadauno, centrali da 80, fior di attaccanti, pure quest anno la Champions la vince il prossimo.

Dura la vita senza Messi, Xavy e Iniesta eh?


----------



## odasensei (17 Aprile 2019)

Il Poc 
Senza calciomercato 
Senza Kane
Senza Winks 
Perde Sissoko
Con Alli a mezzo servizio e fuori ruolo
La sfanga comunque 
Alla faccia di chi spende caterve di milioni


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2019)

Peccato. Tifavo City


----------



## Milo (17 Aprile 2019)

Com’e strano il calcio (e bello), questi per due sessioni di mercato non hanno preso nessuno, 0.

Lo scorso anno stessa rosa fuori agli ottavi con i gobbi, e stasera non avevano kane. Pazzesco


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai descritto Rattuso praticamente



E Allegri &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Menomale che lontano dai confini italiani e da gobbodromi vari esiste ancora lo spettacolo e il gioco del calcio. Dispiace un sacco per Guardiola, dopo tante volte che fallisce fuori dal barca qualche domanda te la fai, Pochettino invece sculato a morire ma dopo tanti fallimenti se lo merita, leggere che certa gente ci sputa sopra quando in panchina abbiamo Tuso fa riflettere, questo fa rendere gente imbarazzante e fatto esplodere alli, eriksen, kane, son etc...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine il rigore sbagliato all’andata è stato decisivo.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Insomma, il non plus ultra degli allenatori, il miglior allenatore della terra, tale Guardiola, con 2 squadre praticamente, terzini da 50 milioni cadauno, centrali da 80, fior di attaccanti, pure quest anno la Champions la vince il prossimo.
> 
> Dura la vita senza Messi, Xavy e Iniesta eh?



Ma che discorsi sono, all’andata Aguero gli canna il rigore, stasera 2 episodi un po’ strani con il Var. Ci vuole anche fortuna, non è che la può vincere sempre. E negli ultimi anni spesso gli hanno scippato la finale. E comunque i campionati se li vince quasi sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Menomale che lontano dai confini italiani e da gobbodromi vari esiste ancora lo spettacolo e il gioco del calcio. Dispiace un sacco per Guardiola, dopo tante volte che fallisce fuori dal barca qualche domanda te la fai, Pochettino invece sculato a morire ma dopo tanti fallimenti se lo merita, leggere che certa gente ci sputa sopra quando in panchina abbiamo Tuso fa riflettere, questo fa rendere gente imbarazzante e fatto esplodere alli, eriksen, kane, son etc...




Ma ha fallito cosa esattamente? Non è che può vincere sempre la champions. Di campionati, salvo il primo con il city, ne ha vinti un “discreto” numero... cosa si dovrebbe dire di Ancelotti?


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma ha fallito cosa esattamente? Non è che può vincere sempre la champions. Di campionati, salvo il primo con il city, ne ha vinti un “discreto” numero... cosa si dovrebbe dire di Ancelotti?



significa che in sei anni di bayern e city non è riuscito più ad arrivare in una finale di champions, roba che ci è riuscito persino un pinocchio come allegri. Non è difficile da capire


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

attendo di sentire pep in conferenza stampa .., prevedo bordate


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Aprile 2019)

Gente che critica guardiola. Ho visto tutto.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma davvero state gridando al fallimento ad uno come Guardiola? 
Non è arrivato in finale nel corso degli anni per scippi clamorosi. 
Purtroppo per lui è il City il rigore sbagliato all'andata è stato decisivo


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

io vorrei rivedere bene al fermo immagine ingrandito il 4-3,in movimento non si capisce bene


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gente che critica guardiola. Ho visto tutto.




Gli stessi che poi si fanno le seghe con mister veleno.....


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Menomale che lontano dai confini italiani e da gobbodromi vari esiste ancora lo spettacolo e il gioco del calcio. Dispiace un sacco per Guardiola, dopo tante volte che fallisce fuori dal barca qualche domanda te la fai, Pochettino invece sculato a morire ma dopo tanti fallimenti se lo merita, leggere che certa gente ci sputa sopra quando in panchina abbiamo Tuso fa riflettere, questo fa rendere gente imbarazzante e fatto esplodere alli, eriksen, kane, son etc...



D'accordissimo con te. Lo voleva Perez al Real pero Daniel Levy è un osso duro. Pocchetino è un grande allenatore.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Aprile 2019)

Insomma il nostro nuovo allenatore semifinalista di champions.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha già vinto la Champions secondo me.



Messi questa stagione sembra quello dell’era Guardiola.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

almeno è stato sincero eriksen nell'intervista post match 

"arrivavano in porta ogni volta,mai vista una cosa del genere"

in premier sabato li squartano e si prendono lo scudetto di nuovo che questa stagione non sarebbe robetta contro questo liverpool mostruoso,oltre alle coppe nazionali.


----------



## sunburn (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> io vorrei rivedere bene al fermo immagine ingrandito il 4-3,in movimento non si capisce bene


Penso non si capirà mai. In ogni caso, viste la dinamica e la posizione del corpo, credo che il gol sia regolare anche se l'ha toccata col gomito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Finirà 6 a 4



Quasi... lol



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me però non piace questa Champions dove all'andata ci si chiude tutti in difesa e al ritorno le partite alla Zeman
> sono tutte uguali ste partite



Gironcini da tre, come al Mundial 82?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il City è la quadra che ha giocato più partite di tutte, visto che è da settembre che corre ed è arrivata nelle due finali di coppa nazionale. E noi per 4 partite arriva veleno in conferenza stampa e parla di stanchezza giocando una volta a settimana. E vogliono andare in CL e giocare ogni tre giorni



si ma ometti che il Milan ha un centrocampo con solo 4 titolari presentabili(ancora fatico a crederci) 
e Laxald come terzino va e non va.. (quindi gioca quasi sempre RR) e Calabria Idem x via delle cadute di Conti


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Com’e strano il calcio (e bello), questi per due sessioni di mercato non hanno preso nessuno, 0.
> 
> Lo scorso anno stessa rosa fuori agli ottavi con i gobbi, e stasera non avevano kane. Pazzesco



Non è detto che fare zero mercato sia un male, anzi se hai una rosa giovane e completa come gli Spurs può essere una buona idea insistere su chi hai senza andare a alterare gli equilibri.

Comunque anche l'anno scorso con la Juve avevano giocato molto bene, erano stati puniti da due contropiede micidiali a Londra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Per Fortuna ho visto la partita del record 
prima volta che si fanno 4 gol in 12 minuti 
Gran bella partita e sinceramente il ritmo e assai diverso da quando c'eravamo noi a comandare 
speriamo di fare una rosa degna x questa competizione..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2019)

Due bellissime serate di Champions. Nella prima ho anche goduto fisicamente, in entrambe spettacolo per gli occhi.
Mi hanno un po' riavvicinato a questo sport dopo tanto schifo italiano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Aprile 2019)

Che scarso sto Guardiola, speriamo di non avere mai la disgrazia di averlo al Milan  Barcellona-Liverpool sa di finale anticipata a questo punto.


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due bellissime serate di Champions. Nella prima ho anche goduto fisicamente, in entrambe spettacolo per gli occhi.
> Mi hanno un po' riavvicinato a questo sport dopo tanto schifo italiano.



Davvero! La Champions è sempre uno spettacolo pazzesco. Quanto mi piacerebbe rivivere almeno un quarto di finale col nostro Milan!


----------



## falconez (18 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai descritto Rattuso praticamente



Direi piuttosto l’esperto d’ippica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gente che critica guardiola. Ho visto tutto.



Grande allenatore, ma ipocrita come pochi e abbastanza sopravalutato alla fine dei conti. Ha un idea di gioco precisa e quella puo piacere o no, io personalmente preferisco un altro stile.

Gli piace troppo fare il moralista. Poi non ne posso piu di uno che parla di 'cercare nuove sfide' dopo il Barcellona va al Bayern, squadra che vince automaticamente scudetti ed aveva vinto la Champions la stagione prima con Heynckes (lui si che mi piace un casino, molto piu di Pep). Al Bayern ha vinto campionati e fallito in Champions, il Bayern col metodo di gioco di Pep non é mai arrivati ai livelli di gioco visti con Jupp.

E qualche grande sfida accetta dopo il Bayern? Va al City dove i soldi sono infiniti e si tritrova una squadra strapiena di campioni, una squadra che praticamente ha due campioni per ogni posizione. Una roba assurda possibile solamente grazie alla situazione attuale del calcio. 


Ripeto, preferisco allenatori come Heynckes. Un vero miracolo lo hanno fatto Pocchettino e Klopp che insieme a diversi acquisti di alto livello hanno costruito dei squadroni con Tottenham e Liverpool, con un parco giocatori ben piu limitato e spese un po piu mirate.

Per completare il tris del ridicolezza dopo il City dovrebbe andare al PSG o alla Juve, visto che comunque li piace vincere facile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Aprile 2019)

LOL Guardiola, dai ha speso poco l'anno scorso, è giustificato.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Insomma, il non plus ultra degli allenatori, il miglior allenatore della terra, tale Guardiola, con 2 squadre praticamente, terzini da 50 milioni cadauno, centrali da 80, fior di attaccanti, pure quest anno la Champions la vince il prossimo.
> 
> Dura la vita senza Messi, Xavy e Iniesta eh?





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono, all’andata Aguero gli canna il rigore, stasera 2 episodi un po’ strani con il Var. Ci vuole anche fortuna, non è che la può vincere sempre. E negli ultimi anni spesso gli hanno scippato la finale. E comunque i campionati se li vince quasi sempre.





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma ha fallito cosa esattamente? Non è che può vincere sempre la champions. Di campionati, salvo il primo con il city, ne ha vinti un “discreto” numero... cosa si dovrebbe dire di Ancelotti?





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gente che critica guardiola. Ho visto tutto.





chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state gridando al fallimento ad uno come Guardiola?
> Non è arrivato in finale nel corso degli anni per scippi clamorosi.
> Purtroppo per lui è il City il rigore sbagliato all'andata è stato decisivo



Ragazzi, a me piace tantissimo come persona, o meglio, l'è un gran paraculo, ma mi sembra serio ed equilibrato ed intelligente, mi andrebbe benissimo al Milan.

volevo solo vedere quanto è ormai radicata la perversione/ossessione/feticismo per gli allenatori.

Niente da fare, la contaminazione è totale, difendete un allenatore che allena uno squadrone dopo l' altro, senza mai raggiungere mezzo obbiettivo, come fosse vostro padre.

E' una cosa da stropicciarsi gli occhi, fallisce costantemente ogni obbiettivo ma la vostra fede non viene minimamente scalfita.

Mentre allenatori che ottengono quello che era il risultato prefissato vengono trattati da idioti, è grottesco a mio modo di vedere.

Bello che ognuno la pensi come vuole, ma resto comunque basito.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> LOL Guardiola, dai ha speso poco l'anno scorso, è giustificato.



Ma si, spende 50 milioni per i terzini di riserva, ma va bene cosi. 
Spero che nella sua mega villa, abbia una stanza con un altarino e tre candele, con dietro le foto di Messi , Xavy e Iniesta, vive di rendita grazie a loro.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due bellissime serate di Champions. Nella prima ho anche goduto fisicamente, in entrambe spettacolo per gli occhi.
> Mi hanno un po' riavvicinato a questo sport dopo tanto schifo italiano.



Ahimè dobbiamo abituarci, chissà per quanti anni ancora, fino a quando il campione medio andrà in Premier... sarà sempre cosi.

La qualità è qualità.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2019)

*Risultati di Guardiola in CL dal 2012 ad oggi. *

2012 - Semifinali
2013 - **************** (anno sabbatico)
2014 - Semifinali 
2015 - Semifinali
2016 - Semifinali
2017 - Ottavi
2018 - Quarti
2019 - Quarti 

*Risultati Allegri in CL dal 2012 a oggi*

2012 - Quarti
2013 - Ottavi
2014 - ************** (qualificato agli ottavi, poi esonerato)
2015 - Finale
2016 - Ottavi
2017 - Finale
2018 - Quarti
2019 - Quarti

Però Guardiola è intoccabile, mentre le #colpeDiAllegri sono innegabili  

Ma aldilà di Allegri, che Guardiola abbia fallito al Man City in chiave europea è abbastanza palese, avendo fatto i peggiori piazzamenti della sua storia da allenatore e specialmente considerando le avversarie che ha affrontato: una volta fuori con il Monaco, poi due squadre inglesi che normalmente si mette alle spalle in Premier.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Aprile 2019)

Comunque in Europa corrono il doppio, ritmi altissimi, vorrei capire se sono tutti dopati o se in Italia vi siano chiari problemi di preparazione atletica.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Risultati di Guardiola in CL dal 2012 ad oggi. *
> 
> 2012 - Semifinali
> 2013 - **************** (anno sabbatico)
> ...



La chiave è che gli allenatori contano in percentuali minime, conta più quanto viene inculcato nella testa ai tifosi su questo argomento.

Il tuo topic spiega tutto palesemente.

Personalmente, non ne faccio un demerito di Guardiola o un eccessivo merito di Allegri, ma dico che le variabili sono talmente tante e inspiegabili che attaccarsi sempre a sti allenatori è veramente stucchevole.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Comunque in Europa corrono il doppio, ritmi altissimi, vorrei capire se sono tutti dopati o se in Italia vi siano chiari problemi di preparazione atletica.



E' solo filosofia, ai fini dei risultati cambia nulla.

Alla fine vince sempre chi ha i giocatori migliori, da sempre e per sempre.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gli stessi che poi si fanno le seghe con mister veleno.....



Siamo alla follia TOTALE.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque prima di quel goal a rimpallo il tottenham era pestato,non è che ora abbia fatto il partitone che elogiate il mister.
> solo una squadra in campo dal secondo goal al terzo,a parte quel contropiede sbagliato.
> avrebbe potuto fare dieci goal il city
> gli è andata bene,tutto qui.



Quando si leggono i commenti sembra proprio che non abbiano guardato la partita. 
L'allenatore deve mettere la squadra nella posizione migliore per segnare. Se poi gli attaccanti sbagliano o se il portiere fa miracoli l'allenatore ci può fare ben poco. 
Scusa che ovviamente per un allenatore che ha una squadra che ha 2 occasioni a partita. 
Ieri potevano segnarne 10.
Lo ha praticamente detto pure Eriksen. 
Il City se rigioca la partita cento volte, 98 volte si qualifica.
Ma come sempre il tifoso medio guarda solo al risultato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alla fine il rigore sbagliato all’andata è stato decisivo.



quel che avevo previsto! purtroppo. avevo piacere se passava il city

non sono riuscito a vederla vacco cane... va be ci saranno 2 semifinali top.

comunque il city è tartassato dagli arbitri come psg e milan. coincidenze?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2019)

Guardiola, è l'unico allenatore, che è rimasto col problema "fuoricasa". Ormai negli ultimi due tre anni tutti più o meno giocano in casa come fuori..

Guardiola invece ha sempre avuto problemi con le partite primi fuori. Inter, Chelsea, Monaco, Real Madrid, Atletico, Liverpool, Tottenham ecc non riesce mai a fare bene le prime fuori e segna sempre poco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Risultati di Guardiola in CL dal 2012 ad oggi. *
> 
> 2012 - Semifinali
> 2013 - **************** (anno sabbatico)
> ...



guardiola tra bayern e city gli hanno mangiato 3-4 qualificazioni in 6 anni. 
allegri viceversa...

andiamo oltre ai semplici numeri ragazzi... poi io sono il primo a dire che allegri sa il fatto suo e se va via dalla juve sono contento


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Grande allenatore, ma ipocrita come pochi e abbastanza sopravalutato alla fine dei conti. Ha un idea di gioco precisa e quella puo piacere o no, io personalmente preferisco un altro stile.
> 
> Gli piace troppo fare il moralista. Poi non ne posso piu di uno che parla di 'cercare nuove sfide' dopo il Barcellona va al Bayern, squadra che vince automaticamente scudetti ed aveva vinto la Champions la stagione prima con Heynckes (lui si che mi piace un casino, molto piu di Pep). Al Bayern ha vinto campionati e fallito in Champions, il Bayern col metodo di gioco di Pep non é mai arrivati ai livelli di gioco visti con Jupp.
> 
> ...



Punto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Risultati di Guardiola in CL dal 2012 ad oggi. *
> 
> 2012 - Semifinali
> 2013 - **************** (anno sabbatico)
> ...



Il discorso andrebbe approfondito mentre tu lo hai ridotto a freddi numeri.
Partiamo dal presupposto che Allegri è un meraviglioso gestore mentre Guardiola è un allenatore.
Lo spagnolo ha idee di gioco e inculca nei suoi concetti calcistici importanti.
Guardiola credo possa esser ritenuto il sacchi dei giorni nostri per ciò che ha insegnato in materia, un punto di riferimento quindi per il sistema intero e per le generazioni future.
Al barcellona la terra era fertile per insegnare un certo calcio e guardiola ha fatto la storia facendo brillare gli occhi a tutti.
In altre piazze ha provato a portare dei concetti nuovi e credo abbia in parte fallito come filosofia.
Il bayern monaco e il city di oggi non hanno la tradizione, la cultura e le conoscenze per praticare un certo tipo di calcio a tal punto che guardiola stesso ha rivisitato certi suoi pensieri proponendo un calcio nuovo dove la tecnica in velocità supera il tiki taka.
Paragonare però guardiola ad allegri credo sia una forzatura : lo spagnolo è un professore laddove allegri in materia di calcio ha insegnato nulla.
Se poi vuoi dire che in europa entrambi non hanno vinto dal 2012 in poi ok, i numeri dicono questo.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, a me piace tantissimo come persona, o meglio, l'è un gran paraculo, ma mi sembra serio ed equilibrato ed intelligente, mi andrebbe benissimo al Milan.
> 
> volevo solo vedere quanto è ormai radicata la perversione/ossessione/feticismo per gli allenatori.
> 
> ...


Punto...sai come dicevano gli antichi ? Fatti la fama e va curvati buona o cattiva essa sia


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso andrebbe approfondito mentre tu lo hai ridotto a freddi numeri.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che Allegri è un meraviglioso gestore mentre Guardiola è un allenatore.
> Lo spagnolo ha idee di gioco e inculca nei suoi concetti calcistici importanti.
> Guardiola credo possa esser ritenuto il sacchi dei giorni nostri per ciò che ha insegnato in materia, un punto di riferimento quindi per il sistema intero e per le generazioni future.
> ...



Io non sto giudicando nessuno dei due allenatori parlando di carriera in generale o di tattica o di gioco. 
Hanno stili diversi e capisco che possano piacere o non piacere a seconda di come uno preferisce seguire il calcio.

Resta il fatto che Guardiola se parliamo dell'apporto che ha dato al City e al Bayern in CL è piuttosto indifendibile. 
Il City aveva fatto una semifinale prima del suo arrivo e il Bayern aveva addirittura alzato la coppa. 
Questo non significa che sia bollito o che non lo vorrei mai al Milan, però non ci si deve nemmeno scandalizzare se viene criticato


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non sto giudicando nessuno dei due allenatori parlando di carriera in generale o di tattica o di gioco.
> Hanno stili diversi e capisco che possano piacere o non piacere a seconda di come uno preferisce seguire il calcio.
> 
> Resta il fatto che Guardiola se parliamo dell'apporto che ha dato al City e al Bayern in CL è piuttosto indifendibile.
> ...



Guardiola vuole arrivare al risultato col suo gioco e col suo credo e chi lo prende sa che non si smuove da certi principi.
Allegri vuole arrivare al risultato anche con un'autorete al 90'.
La differenza è tutta questa.
Poi sta alla società di turno decidere se affidare la squadra al primo o al secondo.
Io da amante del calcio preferisco perdere giocando e quindi tutta la vita sono fan di guardiola.


----------

